# tallest weed plant ever



## CanibalLector420 (May 21, 2007)

anyone know how tall the biggest weed plant ever recorded was? anyone have any pictures of some tall *** plants? eace:


----------



## T-Bone (May 21, 2007)

Not too sure, but there have been recordings of plants up to 20-25 feet and a trunk like a tree around the equator, not sure if these are legit or not, but thats all i have heard.
~T-Bone


----------



## allgrownup (May 22, 2007)

I will eat a pound of my best weed if someone can post a pic of a plant with a trunk/stem the size of tree.


not a shrub, bush, hedge, a TREE........

like if you looked out the windo and looked at a tree

not like.....

you looked out the windo and saw this plant like thing and thought thats almost as big as a tree!



This is how bad i want to see pics of big trees              i mean plants

:headbang2:


----------



## CanibalLector420 (May 22, 2007)

i was searching google for big marijuana plants and i came across this.. 
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/aircraft/images/Tree.jpg
It is a pretty big male but nothing like a tree.. i wanna see a picture of a marijuana treehaha


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2007)

lol wourld record book of mj plants lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

CanibalLector420 said:
			
		

> i was searching google for big marijuana plants and i came across this..
> http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/aircraft/images/Tree.jpg
> It is a pretty big male but nothing like a tree.. i wanna see a picture of a marijuana treehaha


I have trees where i'm from that big...or lil.


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I have trees where i'm from that big...or lil.


 
lmao my bro grew some wear the steams wear the size of my wrist about 9 10 foot tall never seen any 20 feet tall tho lol


----------



## T-Bone (May 23, 2007)

yeah that was a long time ago on HT mag. i think it was Max yeilds, but not sure. i just remembering the text saying there were a few that were in existance and they trees, i'de love to see it myself, then again it could have a been a big fish story.
~T-Bone


----------



## hydro420 (May 23, 2007)

i try looking for some huge plants i found some big ones but probably not any taller than 15 feet http://travelindependent.info/pics/pakistan_ganja1.jpg ... http://www.botany.wisc.edu/wisflora/pictures/xl_photos/CANSAT_RRK_XL.jpg


----------



## CanibalLector420 (May 23, 2007)

holy S*** look at the buds on that first link haha how do they grow them that tall?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 24, 2007)

Outside under the best source of light...the sun. And I'm sure they do something with soil and nutes. But that's the potential of outdoor growing. Marijuana monsters.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

^yup yup


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

There are weed plants growing all around India in the area I live and I have see them up to 15 feet... not exact size, measured by looking at it.  They grow wildly here and there is no one to cultivate it... until I moved back.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 28, 2008)

Gimme about an hour to photoshop something up! I want pix of you eating the whole pound LMAO!



			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> I will eat a pound of my best weed if someone can post a pic of a plant with a trunk/stem the size of tree.
> 
> 
> not a shrub, bush, hedge, a TREE........
> ...


----------



## Megatron (Jul 28, 2008)

BTW look in the Rosenthal book page 54 BBB
"This greenhouse required a vertical extension."

I'd say by looking at his pic, If the door is standard 8 foot, then these plants are 15+ feet tall..


----------

